# To my so called friends in VHERF



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

So you want to play rough do you? I get home from work last night and find this!










Now right about now you all are thinking, HOLY CRAP MOOSE JUST GOT BLOWN UP!
Well yes I did, but revenge is to be mine.
You see my so called friends decided to send me some yummy treats.
I took pictures of all of the bombs however for some unknown reason my camera on my phone decided to not save the pictures. Well I did get some.

Lets take Tommy Tree for example, he sent me a McDonald's Strawberry shake.... WOO HOO my favorite, BUT NOT IN A SMALL FLAT RATE!
Yes he sent me a real full McDonald's Strawberry Shake in a flat rate box.

I will post more pics of the notes as I still have them at home.

Ohh and my buddy Loki993, he shows up and bombs me with a flat rate of JELLY ****ING DONUTS!
Really you crammed a shit ton of Jelly donuts into a flat rate just for me! And used the same damn bomb box I bombed you with!

What is this world coming to!

Andrew you my friend are about to learn a valuable lesson!










Ohh and dare we forget about everyone's favorite couch cushion?
Tyler, you sir are about to get ****ed!










I will post more pics tonight as I get home.

But two people whom I thought were above this just could not leave well enough alone.

Kapathy and Shuckins.

he destruction you have brought on to yourselves is just beyond what you can imagine.

Shuckins, I could not bring myself to open your package from which you packed in a zip lock bag, but I think and correct me if I am wrong, it was chicken bones and chicken skin...

Either way, I love you all and do not fear, I have nothing really planed, MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

That's funny schmidt!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh that's awful!!!! Why would anyone do that?!?!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations Moosey, you surely deserved all those wonderful gifts :rofl:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

A food bomb, how thoughtful! Well done Vherf'ers . 

Enjoy all those yummy treats Brent :biglaugh:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Keep laughing all of you.... I will have my day of revenge.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lmao, that's hilarious


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bahahahahaahahahaahaha! Genius!

Moose will never go hungry again?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

You're slacking on the pictures! BTW, a review of each package is in order! ound:



Just kidding... please, if you value your insides, don't eat any of it


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

And don't think you're done yet


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Yum yum.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

This turned out better than I hoped, and it's not over!


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Its not NEAR over...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweet..now I know what to do with all those leftovers in the fridge I have no intention of eating....it'll be eco-friendly and save space in the landfill and be incredibly funny at the same time.

brilliant idea, Gents...but you do realize that since Squidwinkle doesn't have to go food shopping this week, it frees up money for him to buy more bombing material?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Just kidding... please, if you value your insides, don't eat any of it


the red jewel is totally edible... might be a little stale, but...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

did the boveda work? I mean it should have and those doughnuts should have been nice and soft still.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

I was sure the bluebell icecream I sent would have made the trip!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Did someone say bluebell ice cream? Id frigging eat that melted lol

I dont know if I would eat the Jelly Donuts or not, yeah theyre probably a little stale and probably still edible, but they did smell a bit off, plus they were already on the discount rack when I got them :mischief::biggrin:

Oh yeah yeah like I said, this isnt over yet lol. And I aint afraid of you either.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Goldstein said:


> I was sure the bluebell icecream I sent would have made the trip!


It did, it was melted but not one drop of anyones leaked out.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> did the boveda work? I mean it should have and those doughnuts should have been nice and soft still.


Now that was funny, sending the donuts in with a humi pack was priceless. However I didnt eat them. lol


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Now that was funny, sending the donuts in with a humi pack was priceless. However I didnt eat them. lol


lololol those doughnute were sitting open in my fridge for 9 days to get nice and hard the boveda was to make it look like i cared


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> It did, it was melted but not one drop of anyones leaked out.


That is why I vaccuum sealed it. Pop that bag in the freezer for a few hours, and it will be good as new!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow their is a lot of very demented mofo's around here... tehehe


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Wow their is a lot of very demented mofo's around here... tehehe


Ohh like you didnt know about this JP!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow that looks yummy! Wonder what else is going to show up...........


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Ohh like you didnt know about this JP!


Hey don't be pointing that accusatory finger at me buddy!

9405 5036 9930 0466 0558 27


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha Ha! Seriously epic!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I think this qualifies as dirty, mean _and _nasty. :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Where are the rest of the pictures?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm only sorry that I was too damn busy to get in on this as I could have sent sommething "special" too!!!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Where are the rest of the pictures?!


My camera got jacked up and didn't save them as I was taking them. I will post pictures of the notes and the rest that come in. I am bummed out about Tommy's it was great!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> I am bummed out about Tommy's it was great!


You drink it already? I can through some pictures your way, though.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

More destruction.

JP sent me



















Shane sent me


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

That would be a uber rare white chocolate coated Devil Weed Maduro. and almost two two pounds of delicious goodies in a small flat rate. eace:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ahahahahahahahaha....

You are a lucky man to be so loved Brent. 

Well done gentlemen. And I thank you for making my day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

LOL Johnpaul!!!!

Someone give this man a RG bump for me!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I gave him some.



Pale Horse said:


> LOL Johnpaul!!!!
> 
> Someone give this man a RG bump for me!!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

likewise


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brent how did the cookies turn out?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i think brent needs to rate this bomb because i think its hilarious


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Very interesting lol.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

And there is more!

From Brad SKfi518 comes





































Buried in the bottom of this nastly sticky oooy goooy stuff was










Then from Aaron my best buddy in the Azors comes these moose treats


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, it was fun....LMAO, MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow now that was a sticky situation lol


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Too funny Brad FTW


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad that's all over now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Heh, you didn't happen to catch a whiff of those cupcakes did you? They had been sitting around here for a month, they smelled like armpit when I mailed them :hungry:


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Someone give brad RG for me, I have to spread it around a little


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Done, macke. (EDIT: Crap, it won't let me either! Someone else hit Brad!)

One thing you can say about Brad, he sends amazing freaking sticks!

Another thing you can say about Brad is that he's one demented mofo!




Great hit, guys. Moose, you deserved it!


----------

